# First Annual 3rd Coast Sharks and Bull Red Tournament



## CobraKiller02 (May 6, 2006)

http://3rdcoastsharks.com/bb/index.php?topic=2.0 We have a nice group of people showing up for this from other forums. Figured i would post it up on here. If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Next year......Sept?


----------



## CobraKiller02 (May 6, 2006)

You asking to do it next year?


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Weighin says Sept24th.....?


----------



## CobraKiller02 (May 6, 2006)

oppsss. I was tired when I was typing it up. Thanks for pointing that out


----------



## CobraKiller02 (May 6, 2006)

Updated some of the rules


----------



## CobraKiller02 (May 6, 2006)

Do to weather the tournament will be moved to a diffrent date. Sorry guys


----------

